# Requiring Advices regarding Virtualization host



## benpptung (Nov 7, 2010)

I love FreeBSD!! and I am planning to install FreeBSD as Guest OSs acting web application/database servers to host forum, blog, website...blah..blah.... ( I switched from RedHat)

and I've spent a lot of time to study which Virtual Host OS should I use.

Currently, I am considering the following options, and it is with much appreciation if you would like to share with me your advice or practical experiences. My only concern is --- *which Host OS will empower FreeBSD Guest OS the best performance.*

*Option #1 VMWare ESXi 4.1 server: *
    currently I've set up successfully in this option, but I don't know if it is a good choice.

*Option #2 XenServer 5.6*
    XenServer provide few and limited GuestOS templates. Previously, while I am using RedHat, I favor XenServer over VMWare, because some test I found XenServer5.5 has better diskI/O speed than ESXi 4.0 in my machines.

    However, it is disappointed that XenServer doesn't provide FreeBSD template, and I have no much time to study how to install FreeBSD in XenServer in full virtualization mode.

*Option #3: From FreeBSD handbook chapter 22 to use FreeBSD as a host OS( with VirtualBox OSE):*
    I am considering this option, but is it a server solution or desktop solution? 
    Or still in experimental stage? Is it better choice than Option #1 as a server solution? 

Any suggestion or advice is welcome, Thanks.


----------



## mk (Nov 7, 2010)

Consider using jails.


----------



## benpptung (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you for your kindly advice.

I would like to try jail, it looks a really powerful solution, but in my situation, I worry it will make system integration between different layers more complicated to manage.

I am considering the option 3, because this is the virtualization mentioned in FreeBSD handbook. In my experience, I am using Ubuntu Desktop to work, upon Desktop, I install FreeBSD in VirtualBox, it is running pretty well, so I am wondering if using FreeBSD as a host together with VirtualBox Headless a better option than VMWare ESXi 4.1?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 9, 2010)

Search the forums.  This topic comes up very often, and you'll find several long threads with lots of great information in them.


----------



## benpptung (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks & I am sorry if I repeatedly post the same topic.

I do googled and searched forums, but find few relevant threads, so I post here. I hope to figure out what is the favoured Virtual Host for FreeBSD Guest. Sorry again, if I made wrong question.


----------

